
Climate Labels on Food to Become a Reality in Denmark - adrian_mrd
https://foodtank.com/news/2019/04/climate-labels-on-food-to-become-a-reality-in-denmark/
======
RenRav
Being able to see a numerical value on everything sounds interesting. Meats
are probably huge.

